# Ridgid R4331 vs Dewalt DW735



## critter (Oct 4, 2012)

vs










I am looking to buy a planer for my shop and don't have a ton of money to spend. Just looking for some recent feedback as to which you think is better or any feedback would be appreciated :smile:

Thanks


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I have the Dewalt 734, not the 735, but I love it.


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

Trust me, buy the Dewalt. Buy the package with the in/outfeed tables and extra blades.

I originally bought the Ridgid R4331, and the first one worked for 19 days before it started eating itself inside. Took it back, got a new one, and the fan on the replacement started destroying itself before I even finished 2 boards. This was not abusing the machines at all. I don't take any more than 1/16" off at a time, and usually it's only about 1/32".


----------



## Duncancruiser (Dec 6, 2011)

I have the 735. Great machine. Better when kept clean. I blow mine out before every use. Just don't take lots of material off at a time. It will bog down. Plus it would be a good idea to get a good dust collector to go with it. I destroyed my shop vac by hooking the planer to it. The blower motor in the planer is very powerful.


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

Another vote for the Dewalt.


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

sawdustfactory said:


> I have the Dewalt 734, not the 735, but I love it.


+1 I couldn't be happier with my 734. A 735 would be an upgrade to mine so it's probably better or more convenient in some way.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

In this head to head the Dewalt wins hands down.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Plus one Dewalt. I have a 734 and love it but I understand the 735 is even better.

Jeff

"I have never let my schooling interfere with my education"

Mark Twain


----------



## BigBadBuford (Jan 13, 2012)

I have the 735 and its a good planer. Only complaint I have which seems to be common from reading other reviews is that the knives dull easily. After planing only about 30 bd ft of poplar the knives already have a few nicks in them. The knives on my old Ryobi planer held up better... But with aftermarket knives it is a great machine. Also.. I agree with the other poster - get a dust collector if you don't already have one - this thing kicks out a lot of dust & chips.

My only other complaint about the 735 was a week after I got mine it was on sale for $75 less and included a free Dewalt stand with mobile base...


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

It's like comparing apples and oranges, buy the DeWalt.


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

I have the ridgid, and the sheet metal lower table has too much flex. I haven't been able to get it to not snipe the ends of the boards. If I had it to do over, I would definitely get the dewalt over the ridgid.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

d_slat said:


> I have the ridgid, and the sheet metal lower table has too much flex. I haven't been able to get it to not snipe the ends of the boards. If I had it to do over, I would definitely get the dewalt over the ridgid.


+1 The rigid snipes like crazy no matter what you do, and the lousy ribbon-thin carbide blades make for LOTS of grain tear-out on the harder stuff, even when working in 1/64" increments. 

I'm looking at buying a DeWalt myself. The 1/8" HSS knives alone make it a way better planer.


----------



## Roundup85 (Mar 18, 2012)

I have the Dewalt 734 and it works fine. It includes the infeed and outfeed tables already and has plenty of power for nearly $200 less than the 735. I dont take deep cuts and it produces very smooth results. A dust collector is a must to have with a planer. My recommendation go with the Dewalt 734 and spend the difference on a dust collector. 735 is a 13" machine, 734 is a 12 1/2"machine. Unless you plan on using it alot for wide stock you will hardly notice any difference. I found an online price for my 734 at $330 and took it to Lowes and they matched it plus tax.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I also have the 734 and it has worked great for me. It comes with a dust port. I hooked up my shop vac with the Dust thingie (forgot) so the shavings go into a bucket instead of the vac.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I bought my 734 off Craigslist list without a dust port. The first time I used it u realized how important a dust port is for a planer.

I was dreading the extra expense but checked with my local Dewalt repair shop and it was less than $20.00
Jeff

"I have never let my schooling interfere with my education"

Mark Twain


----------



## Woodtick (Jun 21, 2011)

No Question get the DeWalt


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Within the past year, the R4331 replaced the R4330, which is the one I have. Be sure not to confuse the two different models. I like the R4330, but don't love it. The 4-post screw design is supposed to negate the need for a cutterhead, but I wasn't convinced that it was as effective as a cutterhead lock. The fact that the R4331 has a traditional mechanical cutterhead lock tells me I wasn't alone in my opinion. Also, DC wasn't great. No significant issues with snipe or tables flexing, no problems with the blades, etc....AFAIK, the 735 also has dual side disposable blades. If the R4331 is the same as the R4330 with the addition of a cutterhead lock and chip blower, it could be a heck of a buy for over $200 less than the 735, plus has the Lifetime Service Agreeement. No doubt the 735 is a nice machine, but it's 50% more expensive too.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Hands down I'd buy the 735 again.....I love it and it works great.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

BZawat said:


> +1 The rigid snipes like crazy no matter what you do, and the lousy ribbon-thin carbide blades make for LOTS of grain tear-out on the harder stuff, even when working in 1/64" increments.
> 
> I'm looking at buying a DeWalt myself. The 1/8" HSS knives alone make it a way better planer.


I have the Ridgid tp1300 planer with bed lock and no snip at all . I don't know about the new one's but this one will work and do a good job i bought this one yrs back and never a problum, i have the delta vac system and it will keep chips away. I would buy another tp1300 again. I sharpen my own blades and have good luck with that also. good luck


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

You're comparing a $320 planer to a $650 dollar one. Of course the Dewalt is going to get the nod. A fairer comparison would be the R4331 to the 734.


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

Between the R4331 and the 734, I'd still go with the Dewalt.


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

*Ridgid? Don't do it.*

Ridgid planers are budget-made, very inferior.:thumbdown:
They have a history of chewing up brushes and damaging the stator. The damaged stator will chew up new brushes right away.
This means entire motor replacement, very near as much as new machine.


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

Just got a Rockler flyer today. The Dewalt 735 is on special for $579, PLUS you get free infeed and outfeed tables, PLUS an extra set of knives, PLUS a free dewalt compact router. Sounds like a good deal to me. If you're gonna get it, now's the time
--Matt


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

Damn. You get the router free? Figures. I got mine for $569 off of Amazon a few weeks ago with the tables/knives, but with no router.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

bzguy said:


> Ridgid planers are budget-made, very inferior.:thumbdown:
> They have a history of chewing up brushes and damaging the stator. The damaged stator will chew up new brushes right away.
> This means entire motor replacement, very near as much as new machine.


I must have missed all those issues.


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

*Ridgid inferiority*

I don't know what you're reading, but google is a wonderful thing.
This is from Ridgid's own forum, many other complaints if you look for them.
The guy that stuck me with this lemon handed me extra brushes with it, that should have rung a bell.
*Motor Brushes*

www.ridgidforum.com › ... › Power Tools › Power Tool Discussion Forum
10 posts - 5 authors - 28 Mar
These are carbon _brushes_ that fit _Ridgid planers_. I guess this. *...* Hopefully the "arching" as you call it is not really the _problem_ that you suppose.
_Rigid_ 13" thickness _planer_ stops‎ - 9 posts - 28 Apr 2012
Thickness _Planer_ Failure!‎ - 10 posts - 18 Oct 2010
_Planer_ Carbon _Brushes_// Noisy Motor‎ - 9 posts - 4 Dec 2005
TP13000 Thickness _Planer_‎ - 9 posts - 15 Nov 2001
More results from ridgidforum.com »


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for the links. Guess I never put it all together if I ever read any of those. I did note that the time span was several years and across a couple of models, so I'm not sure whether it's a common issue or isolated.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Nov 30, 2012)

JMartel said:


> Between the R4331 and the 734, I'd still go with the Dewalt.


JMartrel, just wanted to say thank you and proud my first post was in reply to your inquiry and also thanks to everyone whom replied in here with intel re: these two models of planers.

I bought the R4331 Nov 17th (my bday present), $400 @Home Depot, heavy duty beast and planed (1/64th) few passes on a 2x8x12 (#2 pine) board soon as I got home, worked fine. Week later I built the following bar-stools & bar stools (my own design on Sketchup), 3-tables & 12 stools, with this planer. It kept shutting down cutting the 30" long 2x2s I ripped from 2x4s.



















So after this thread, then on Lumberjocks, then on RIDGIDs forum, I realized I needed to spring the few extra bucks for the DEWALT 735. Just got home with it about 15 mins from this post and can't wait to get it working. 

Not knocking RIDGID, have their beast cast iron tablesaw I bought a couple months back and love it. I hate that DEWALT did lose a little bit of their infamous quality over the last few years being bought out by B&D. I hope this unit will hold up for this weekend/weeknight woodworking warrior.

So again thank you very much for all the intel and look forward to learning from everyone here.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Really nice work Bravo. I really like tables and stools alot.

What kind of joinery did you use?


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

d_slat said:


> I have the ridgid, and the sheet metal lower table has too much flex. I haven't been able to get it to not snipe the ends of the boards. If I had it to do over, I would definitely get the dewalt over the ridgid.


I have the older ridgid and haven't had any problum's with it, Mine doesn't snip at all, you should set it up right and it should work with snip, do you use the bed lock down ?? sometime i do but i don't get snip eather way. Now i don't know about the new machine. I sharpin my own blades and this work's out very well. Eather machine will work. Maybe i just got a good one right out of the box worked grate, only adjusted the end feed and out feed tables a little and good to go , Also still on my frist set of brush's , I use the planer at leat 4 time's a week and plane lot's of lumber, I have 4 set of knives and they seam to hold up good, i plane walnut, oak, cherry, mahogany, poplar, butternut,and other's , so it's not just setting collecting dust, i have the 4" hook up to my delta dust colector and that remove's all the chip's ,my 2 cents


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

I ran 1000's of board feet through a DW733 (2-blade) and it worked wonderfully. I never changed the blades and still don't think they need to be yet. A couple of years ago, I bought the DW735 with stand basically due to the dust port. The dust collection is awesome on it. The only quip I have is the factory blades suck pretty bad. I probably ran 250-300 bd.ft. through and flipped the blades. After way less than 100 bd.ft., I get lines in the wood. I always run my hands over both sides and look very close for tiny rocks to be sure before planing. Great machine, crappy factory blades. I don't know anything about the ridgid. My 2 cents.

Josh


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Nov 30, 2012)

jharris2 said:


> Really nice work Bravo. I really like tables and stools alot.
> 
> What kind of joinery did you use?


Thanks Harris, used the kreg jig & pop titebond 2, quick church project so no tome for mortise/tenons fanciness.


----------



## TerryZ (Jul 13, 2012)

I had a Rigid for a few years and loved it, probably because it was the first planer I ever owned. Had to replace the out feed roller a couple of years ago and still works great, except Home Depot no longer carries the knives. So it's in the corner of the garage. Yes I could probably go on the Internet and buy some, but if I did that I wouldn't have been able to convince the wife that I needed that Dewalt 735. Other than popping the breaker every so often works great.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

JohnK007 said:


> You're comparing a $320 planer to a $650 dollar one. Of course the Dewalt is going to get the nod. A fairer comparison would be the R4331 to the 734.


well said and born out by wood magazine's last comparative test of 13" benchtop planers. dewalt's 735 was top tool and ridgid's 4330 was top value.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I had a 733, a really fine unit. (Replaced with a J/P Combo.) I've used several 735s, extensively and the 735 is a superb unit. The 735 has but one fault, it is LOUD! You MUST wear ear muffs if you expect to keep your hearing.


----------

